# John Deere X320 PYO doesn't work.



## Joe Tucker (7 mo ago)

I have a John Deere X320 runs great, but the PTO doesn't work. I jumped the clutch and it works fine, I have tried to check all the fuses (all are good) The only thing I have figured out is that the Ignition Module, has gone bad? Is there any way to check these? Where is the best p[lace to obtain one? Also there is a small diode It looks like in the fuse box. I did not pay attention to the direction it was facing when I pulled it out, so Which way should the arrow be pointing? I sure appreciate your help.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Joe, welcome to the forum.

Unplug the electrical connector for the PTO clutch and inspect for burned or corroded connections. On my Z-trac mower, I have found this connector burned internally beyond repair. Spliced the wires together.

To my knowledge, there is no way to check the control module. I doubt you dealership can check it. You will have to replace it

The diode you mention is for the PTO clutch. On the diode near the metal tangs, there is a locating tab made into the plastic. This orients the correct installation. However, it can easily be installed backwards and blow the diode and the PTO fuse. If you are lucky, your fuse box will have a diagram illustrating the correct diode orientation.


----------

